# Fond du Lac Agility Trial



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

This weekend is my kennel club's agility trial, after the Spring conformation show, this is probably the biggest event we put on. Since I'm in Wisconsin, October trials are usually about the last outdoor trials of the year. Last year it snowed for the first time. But today it was beautiful! It was perfect agility weather!

Since Gatsby got issues and isn't ready to trial, I usually volunteer to steward. This year I am Ring _Captain._  I even have a clip board. My favorite part is working at the gate since I get to call off all the dogs' names and they're all called things like "Boost" and "Ricochet" and "Sonic." I can't wait to name Imaginary-Future Toller Pup. He needs to have an awesome agility name.

Unfortunately, the responsibilites of Ring _Captain_ means I don't have any time to take pictures.  There were lots of Border Collies, of course, and Shelties. Goldens are really popular here too. (Xeph, I think you've mentioned a Golden named Whizbang? He was there!) A few Papillons and Tervurns. There was also a Pyrenean Shepherd! I've never seen one before, it was a lot smaller than I had pictured. I think it ran at 12". Other uncommon breeds I saw were a Tibetan Terrier and three Ridgebacks. Today was just Excellent, tomorrow and Sunday we have all three classes.

And that was my Friday!


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Oh awesome! Too bad about no photos but great job on the promotion to ring captain! Hehe! Isn't it great to see breeds you haven't seen before on the field, I just love going to events and trying them all out! =)


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> (Xeph, I think you've mentioned a Golden named Whizbang? He was there!)


YES!!! WHIZBANG!!! I love that dog! PLEASE tell me Twist was there too (also a Golden). How about Egan (Terv)? <3 <3 <3



> Other uncommon breeds I saw were a Tibetan Terrier


EMMA!!!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Twist was there, he did very well I think, it's hard like every other dog is a Golden they sort of run together. Egan too. 

I have pictures from today! Mostly its some of the more exotic breeds.









Well, ok, and puppies.
















Kooikerhondje! How weird is that? 









American Hairless Terrier.









Pyr Shep butt


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

ZOMG! If you see Kathy and Egan tomorrow PLEASE tell Kathy I say hi! <3 <3 <3

And Twist is a girl xD A sassy one! And that American Hairless is Nicky with his handler Denise! I saw the Kooiker when I was in WI  Was the lil junior running her again?

OMG!! Those are the Tesch's blue Corgi babies! EEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like Sid (the Blue) and Catch (the tri color) is hiding in front of somebody xD


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I almost stole that blue puppy like eight times. It was terrible. 

I love how Dogs is basically the same hundred people driving their RVs and SVUs with the seats pulled out to make room for crates.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Did they have lil Blue Girl with them (I'd been calling her Ella, for Ella Fitzgerald)?


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't think so, I think it was just a blue boy and a black & brindle girl.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Darn. They must have found a home for blue girl (her markings were STUNNING). Catch (the black and brindle) is their keeper. Sid is for sale still.


----------

